# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Breeding pair of toads! :D

## Deku

SOOO guess what? Today I went herping. Perfect day I tell ya! It was raining an hour before I decided to set out. So I went to this pond/stream near a park that nobody really goes to(except me-lol). I went into the water(it was cold but I have a tolerance for some harsh temperatures I guess..), I keep going to this sorta remote area that seemed partially enclosed and a tad warmer than the other waters.

 I found on the shore of it two american toads! In amplexus! I know that both are opposite sexes; because the male is smaller and sorta makes the call when I poke his back(gently), and he's clinging on to the bigger toad. Who hasn't made any noise. I put them in a container in my backpack. They're still clinging onto each other(least the male is). So I set up a small 12x12x12 exo terra filled it up with 2inches deep of water. and a place for them to rest on land(large branch type ornament). The male is still clinging to the female. kinda looks like a rodeo. lol. SOOO I was wondering if this is good enough for them to mate and lay me some toad eggs? or if I need to do something else for them?

The male is olive brown. Sorta looks well pardon my manners.... but uhh from a distance I thought it was poop. :x The female is big! really big! like id say maybe 3.5-4.2inches? Iam making a guess because I don't want to disturb them just to size her up. The male looks to be 2.5-3.0 inches long. 

I could put my other toad in there. I think its a she since it never calls or dismount calls when I pick it up. The female toad that is recently caught has some nice reddish brown colors.  The female looks to have a rougher skin. Sorta scaley looking. The male had alot of wrts  as I can see but the large paratoid glands don't look the same as the females. Wonder if its a type of subspecies?
------
There is no gravel or sand in the tank. Temp is room temp. A low uvb light overhead. and I had the fan on the room to make it alittle cooler than it currently is.

----------


## Deku

Anyone got any tips?

----------


## Deku

I think they're laying eggs. I see a string of black dots comming out of the females butt. At first I thought it was poop. But I don't know. Iam turning the lights off and hoping for the best.  :Big Grin:  There isn't that clear white goop around the the black stuff. Though idk yet.

----------


## Deku

OH GEEZ! The female is laying the eggs now! shes laying lots of em! like almost over a hundred(probably like a couple hundreds. Dx)

----------


## Wormwood

Yeah, those are eggs - they come in a long string. Hopefully the male is fertalizing it though after being stressed/removed from the pond.

My advice would be to return the taddies to the pond when they start to hatch from the eggs, toad tadpoles are terribly hard to raise.

To warm of water and they die, to many of them in an area and they die, to much food and they die. When they do become toadlets they are smaller then the tadpoles once formed, you'll be feeding them fruit flies (the only thing they'll eat at that size) and not all of them will get enough.  They are absoutly voracious.

Good luck with whatever you do, but expect a 75%-85% kill rate if you keep them.

----------


## Deku

> Yeah, those are eggs - they come in a long string. Hopefully the male is fertalizing it though after being stressed/removed from the pond.
> 
> My advice would be to return the taddies to the pond when they start to hatch from the eggs, toad tadpoles are terribly hard to raise.
> 
> To warm of water and they die, to many of them in an area and they die, to much food and they die. When they do become toadlets they are smaller then the tadpoles once formed, you'll be feeding them fruit flies (the only thing they'll eat at that size) and not all of them will get enough.  They are absoutly voracious.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you do, but expect a 75%-85% kill rate if you keep them.


Umm I'ved kept tadpoles before. I have the space for the tads. One thing is... I didn't have anything to transfer the eggs with. Like I have where they go. But not the stuff to take em out.  and I used partially my hands along with a scoop and took the eggs and put em in the new container. 

hopefully they'll be okay. They look fine. Except some strands are seperated yet still have the dots inside and the slime. I was told to use an anti-fungal solution. I bought "pimafix" supposed to be natural. Is this okay to use for the eggs? The eggs are in a 3gallon container. It was from one of t hose huge cheese balls containers. lol I have a 3gallon filter in another tank thats been running in a fishtank full of guppies and minnows. Plus a mud turtle. Is it okay to use this filter in the tank? Its run by an airpump.

-------
P.s. if anything goes wrong. The male is still trying to go at it. So I just got the toad I'ved been keeping for a year since its toadlet form. I found it as a 1inch toadlet. Voracious feeder. She's extremely fat. She was fatter than the wild toad I caught in the stream. Though the wild toad was larger. Yet the one I'ved had is wider in girth. He's mounted her. The eggs are not attached to any ornament. Is that okay?

----------


## Wormwood

I wouldn't know to be honest, I've never kept wild toad eggs. I remember keeping toad taddies as a kid and the majority died, minus the ones that did fully mature and that I released into the yard.

Sorry to be a buzz kill, just let me know how many die.  Be pepared to shell out 50-60 bucks a week for fruit flies.

A 3 gallon bin won't be large enough for 100-300 tadpoles. Taddies do fine in semi-stagnet water, so make sure the pump isn't filtering to much out of the water, or moving around the water to much. I've never seen toads lay eggs in moving water.

----------


## Deku

> I wouldn't know to be honest, I've never kept wild toad eggs. I remember keeping toad taddies as a kid and the majority died, minus the ones that did fully mature and that I released into the yard.
> 
> Sorry to be a buzz kill, just let me know how many die.  Be pepared to shell out 50-60 bucks a week for fruit flies.
> 
> A 3 gallon bin won't be large enough for 100-300 tadpoles. Taddies do fine in semi-stagnet water, so make sure the pump isn't filtering to much out of the water, or moving around the water to much. I've never seen toads lay eggs in moving water.


Eggs have been moved to a 29gallon aquarium that was set up months ago. It had fish in it but I moved the fish temporarily. As for fruit flies---I'm going to culture them, and I think a fellow member is going to help provide me with a jump start culture to get a whole culture of them running. As for crickets---I'm going to invest on breeding them. Either  that or find another suitable food source for larger toads(2inches and up)
There's over 5k worth of eggs. That will produce me alot of tadpoles. A lot of tadpoles  will also mean that there are higher chances of getting more toadlets. When I succesfully grow the toadlets into a few months in there I will release about a great majority of them and keep atleast 5-61inch toadlets. Just to make sure that I get atleast a couple adults. By the time I get a breeding colony of insects I should have enough to keep up with this upgrade on the hobby. I have a 30gallon(long) already premade. Toads are generally inactive so for a total of 6-7 toads that should be okay. If that's not enough I may end up getting  a larger enclosure(no problem) and sell that tank to a friend or something. I was eventually going to get a exo terra terrarium thats 36inches long 24(or 18inches) wide, 24(or 18inches) tall. lol.


-------
P.s. Alot of them will die regardless if they are kept indoors or outdoors. Outdoors they succumb to harsh conditions like overcrowding, bad water quality(so stagnant water isn't the best but the cleanest water isn't the best either.It should be fairly clean I assume. Where there's not alot of ammonia build up or nitrites.) Even toadlets in the norm not all will survive even if everything is perfect. Indoors or outdoors.
Outdoors they can also be preyed upon. Which is what happens. So in reality I will have more toadlets than there would if they were outdoors. Keeping in mind the toadlets would be from ONE single batch of eggs. On contrast to the DOZENS AND DOZENS of batches of eggs in the wild. 

they produce many eggs because they know that not all will make it to adulthood. Just like a sea turtle. 

Thanks for the warning though. Iam prepared to scoop out deads daily. Iam going to be doing weekly water changes as well.

----------


## Wormwood

American Toads are more active then you think, I have eight of them. They are only inactive if you over feed them and cramp them in a tank, if you supply them space they enjoy climbing around and digging new burrows. I have mine in a 150 gallon enclosure and they are out every night wandering the tank looking for crickets and heading back and forth to the water source (pond). Wild toads do not sit in one place at night, they move around and search for prey, finding backyard lights and other sources where bugs gather.

A 30 gallon tank is good for three adults, especially large females, anything more and your cramping them in. A 40 gallon breeder tank could fit four pretty well (with a smaller pool).
_____________________

If you have 5k eggs, throw half back into the water - there is no way you'll be able to hatch, keep alive even half of those tadpoles. It' far better giving them a chance out in the wild then letting them die in waves in a tank. There is no way 2,000 tadpoles will even make it in a small 29 gallon tank, if you think so your delusional.

If your doing all this for 5-6 little toadlets, phah... go online and order four from Florida and a dealer at $5 bucks a pop. It'll save you on the cost of fruit flies, and save hundreds if not thousands of little toadlets and tadpoles from death. At least in the wild they'd have a fighting chance, more become toadlets then you think.  I remember setting 20 toadlets go in my yard as a child and the next spring I found 10 little toads under the wooden porch/deck of my parent's back yard.

----------


## Deku

> American Toads are more active then you think, I have eight of them. They are only inactive if you over feed them and cramp them in a tank, if you supply them space they enjoy climbing around and digging new burrows. I have mine in a 150 gallon enclosure and they are out every night wandering the tank looking for crickets and heading back and forth to the water source (pond). Wild toads do not sit in one place at night, they move around and search for prey, finding backyard lights and other sources where bugs gather.
> 
> A 30 gallon tank is good for three adults, especially large females, anything more and your cramping them in. A 40 gallon breeder tank could fit four pretty well (with a smaller pool).
> _____________________
> 
> If you have 5k eggs, throw half back into the water - there is no way you'll be able to hatch, keep alive even half of those tadpoles. It' far better giving them a chance out in the wild then letting them die in waves in a tank. There is no way 2,000 tadpoles will even make it in a small 29 gallon tank, if you think so your delusional.
> 
> If your doing all this for 5-6 little toadlets, phah... go online and order four from Florida and a dealer at $5 bucks a pop. It'll save you on the cost of fruit flies, and save hundreds if not thousands of little toadlets and tadpoles from death. At least in the wild they'd have a fighting chance, more become toadlets then you think.  I remember setting 20 toadlets go in my yard as a child and the next spring I found 10 little toads under the wooden porch/deck of my parent's back yard.


Iam not saying I think that I would have 2k tadpoles in my tank. If I have too many tadpoles I'd put them in a seperate tank, and the ones I can't keep Id release. Then when they morph Id set them free and keep a few. I never said I'd keep every toad from the clutch. But I was going to keep atleast good amount of tadpoles to have a good chance of full metamorphosis.  If I wanted to buy them, I'd had buy them a few  years ago. I wanted to fully experience the tadpole cycle. It's not that bad as you may think. 
I am already planning on when to release alot of the tadpoles. If there actually ends up being 2k tadpoles in my tank I would let go alot of them and keep 100tadpoles or so. Because not a great deal of them will make it into a toadlet. By then I would release a great deal of toadlets and keep a certain amount. If I need two tanks, that's fine. But if I recall I remember another user which is also moderator state that toads are not super active. Infact Ill bring up a few links from some sites that say they're not that active.

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.ed...mericanus.html



Ill also post links saying what you are saying:
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=...0-10WRiw&pli=1

http://www.uri.edu/cels/nrs/paton/LH_ea_toad.html

http://www.herpnet.net/Minnesota-Her...rogs&Itemid=63


I guess it really depends. But either way don't worry Ill just use an extra tank I have for the extra toads. :] Or I wonder if I could possibly buy a used 75g tank and use it and house 10toads in total in there.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whistly

Lol you must really want some toads to go through all of this I think you'll make a great "parent" of these frogs.

----------


## Wormwood

You really aren't listening to my advice are you? 200 tadpoles in a 29 gallon tank is pushing it, you'll need 10 tanks to support 2,000 tadpoles, with many pumps and filters (not just one, from what you made it sound like) 10 full grown toads in a 75 gallon tank is pushing it. And don't think the larger the tank is better for the taddies, they need shallow water since they need to come up for air. Mature toads are not tree frogs, which can make use of the entire tank, height and width and I think alot of hobbiest forget this with ground dwelling species, in the end stressing them out and overpacking them into a tank.

If you want to experience tadpoles keep 50 of them. From all your posts you seem really, really, unprepared for how much work and time you'll have to put into keeping these guys alive - which is why I'm getting more and more opposed to your choice of keeping them (and 10 toads) after they fully grow.

Has that moderator kept American toads all his life, in various settings? You can trust me that they are very active, especially nocturanally, they do not sit in one place like alot of herp species. They move around to feed like any other amphibian that doesn't rely on water.

----------



----------


## Deku

> You really aren't listening to my advice are you? 200 tadpoles in a 29 gallon tank is pushing it, you'll need 10 tanks to support 2,000 tadpoles, with many pumps and filters (not just one, from what you made it sound like) 10 full grown toads in a 75 gallon tank is pushing it. And don't think the larger the tank is better for the taddies, they need shallow water since they need to come up for air. Mature toads are not tree frogs, which can make use of the entire tank, height and width and I think alot of hobbiest forget this with ground dwelling species, in the end stressing them out and overpacking them into a tank.
> 
> If you want to experience tadpoles keep 50 of them. From all your posts you seem really, really, unprepared for how much work and time you'll have to put into keeping these guys alive - which is why I'm getting more and more opposed to your choice of keeping them (and 10 toads) after they fully grow.
> 
> Has that moderator kept American toads all his life, in various settings? You can trust me that they are very active, especially nocturanally, they do not sit in one place like alot of herp species. They move around to feed like any other amphibian that doesn't rely on water.


Jeez. Dude Iam not the best at counting(moving objects) so Ill probably end up keeping less in the end.. Calm down. I'm unprepared because they were trying to mate on their own and it seemed really mean to just make them stop alltogether. Plus if anything Ill wait till they hatch first and then start seperating them. When they do ill give the rest to my friend with a pond. 

You must not know me to think Iam not prepared. I am always -over- prepared. I have many tanks. Ill take a picture to show you just how many tanks I have

. Iam not even kidding. I have three 55gallons(one is in use), the 29gallon, the 30gallon(for the adult toads--currently I'm planning on doing  something better for them. I just need to find out a few ideas). I also have a 29gallon rubbermaid, a 30(breeder style) gallon rubbermaid and I could just get more rubbermaid if I really wanna keep all of the tadpoles. But in reality I wouldn't keep all of them. 

I stated that in the previous post.

Also there are many ways for caring for an animal. Nothing is set in stone. Just because your toads are active doesn't mean every toad has to be active. I don't say you're not experienced. But alot of people have different opinions on how to care for an animal. If I followed your opinion Iam pretty sure someone else will call me stupid and say Iam either over doing it or doing too little or something like that. 

From my experience I noticed american toads in nature are not that active to begin with. They DO move around quite a bit. But they're not ALWAYS on the move. 

Not everyone has  alot of money just to get a huge tank which could easily cost over 1k. People have to pay bills, people have to buy food for themselves and their animals. But no Iam not stating give it the lesser care. 

Just stating there's more than one way to care for an animal. A toad is not a turtle. They're pretty bulky and built for digging for the most part. Like I said--- not to say they wont move around. But its not like a turtle which needs alot more space due to the HIGH activity level. Its not a fire belly toad either. 

You can't really tell whether an animal is happy or not. If the basic needs are met they will be happy. As well as if you give them comfort zones and the space thats fine. But you can't say that 10toads would need something like a 200gallon tank. That's irrational imo. 

I do love my pets and I do give them as much luxuries I can give. But seriously. Thats over doing it. A  75gallon tank is around what? 48" x 18" x 21"? Even in a 30gallon a few toads that seems extremely spacious. Plus for a 75g tank the height could be put to use. you can easily build a second level persay. They do that for hermit crabs. If you put steps they would be able to climb it easily. 

But even that is still irrational.
I'm  not trying to pick on you, or pick on what you say. It's not even that Iam uninformed--- its more of Iam trying to make sure the information I got out of constant reading is fine. If the eggs hatch in a few days that gives me plenty of time to improvise and get what I need.

Plus 200tadpoles are the size of almost a grain of rice. Smaller than a guppy. I never stated I will keep 2,000 tadpoles. That's just stupid of me. That would be over doing it beyond reason. 
But there are several things to consider: In nature tadpole eggs(atleast american toads so far as I know) in my neck of the woods tend to lay their eggs in temporarily pools of water. Ussually no deeper than half a foot(sometimes 2feet---but rarely as what I have seen), while the length of it can be perhaps 3-4feet long. Like I said I ussually see them in small creeks of a sort that have a slight waterflow but not too strong. As well as the confined area is not that big. And in said conditions you could find like over 15,000 tadpoles. Plus their water tends to be murky. 

Owning an animal doesn't make a person an expert. Hey I'ved own turtles 7-8 years now. Iam no expert though. There's a commonly known law of science---- it is always evolving. Stuff gets outdated eventually. 

But in reality I have a few fall back plans in case I notice something going really wrong:
1)My friend has a large pond over 300gallons. He leaves it empty for frogs to lay eggs. Because he too enjoys frogs and toads.
2)I could just go to the creek and release alot of them(which Iam doing anyways to reduce their numbers significantly and increase the wild population which is my ultimate goal)
3)I could seperate them into the tanks that are empty and lying about. I mean its only 2months at most for t hem to develop completely. In that case a higher ratio of toadlets would make it. Versus in the wild were apparently wild birds like to scoop them up and gobble them. Or die from extreme overcrowding(over 15k), or lack of food, etc. As well as the water is extremely dirty to begin with. Sometimes Ived seen them in semi-polluted waters. 

__________________________________________________  ___________


P.s. Iam not trying to sound rude. But I do attend other forums for amphibians to check opinions and answers. I just don't want to be piled on top on by either one if Iam wrong or something. I mean I AM only human. ATLEAST Iam trying hard to get educated as much as possible.

 I do research online and I ask questions to review what I learnt and if Iam wrong I ask why I am wrong to learn from my mistake. But like I said. Everyone has different opinions on pet care. Someone could say goldfish need 1 pond per goldfish, while another could say that a 20gallon is the bareminimum for a standard goldfish while a 75tank would be optimal for atleast having 2-3. 

While another could say that a 55gallon could hold 6goldfish, and a 75g would be able to hold an extra 1-2more. 

Get what Iam getting at? Hopefully you aren't offended at all. I just don't like being attacked.

----------


## Deku

> Lol you must really want some toads to go through all of this I think you'll make a great "parent" of these frogs.


Thank you.

----------


## Wormwood

"Lol you must really want some toads to go through all of this I think you'll make a great "parent" of these frogs."

I'm pretty sure that was sarcasim.
_________________________________________

I'm not attacking you, I honestly wish you the best of luck for the Toad's sakes since you plan to keep them. Do I agree with you plucking two mating toads out of the wild? Hell no. If I'm coming off as strong it's because I don't think you've thought this all through or even care to listen to my views.

And yes, caring for an Animal is never set in stone - do I think I know whats best for American Toads, yes I do. Am I an expert? Probally as close you'll get to one, as far as a hobbiest goes. Growing up when I've kept toads in smaller tanks and in greater numbers they don't live as long, don't move around and instead dig in because they feel stressed. If they are comfortable they will move around the tank. It's not an Irrational at all, it's how they react in a tank setting with other toads when given space and more freedom.

The 2nd level thing might work though if substrate was incorperated. I saw a tank once which used two levels and the toads where more then happy to climb up and down ramps to get to bugs and other hidey places.

Toad tadpoles are easily the size of a dime, much larger then a grain of rice.

----------


## Deku

> "Lol you must really want some toads to go through all of this I think you'll make a great "parent" of these frogs."
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was sarcasim.
> _________________________________________
> 
> I'm not attacking you, I honestly wish you the best of luck for the Toad's sakes since you plan to keep them. Do I agree with you plucking two mating toads out of the wild? Hell no. If I'm coming off as strong it's because I don't think you've thought this all through or even care to listen to my views.
> 
> And yes, caring for an Animal is never set in stone - do I think I know whats best for American Toads, yes I do. Am I an expert? Probally as close you'll get to one, as far as a hobbiest goes. Growing up when I've kept toads in smaller tanks and in greater numbers they don't live as long, don't move around and instead dig in because they feel stressed. If they are comfortable they will move around the tank. It's not an Irrational at all, it's how they react in a tank setting with other toads when given space and more freedom.
> 
> ...


Umm half the size of a dime. Well the ones around here atleast. Stuff from the wild is "okay". Sure there are captive breeders out there that may sell online. But I quit buying stuff alive online a long time ago. Through bad experience with breeders/salespeople. Most of the times the stuff would arrive dead. Or die within the same day. Sometimes the person carrying the package(UPS and such) would fail to knock on the door. Even then I had to wait outside for a couple of  hours just to open a package and find the animals dead. I'ved ordered fish, turtles, and a couple of frogs(whites treefrog where the frogs)-- all arrived dead within arrival. Plus I don't -think- toads live longer in the wild  that they would in captivity. Because of the fact there are many things that can affect them in the wild such as:
-Predators(just because they are toxic doesn't mean they don't have any predators)
-Weather(sometimes floods, and other crazy weather could kill them. I remember going to a river once, there was a big thunderstorm and the toad had its leg wedged in between a rock.)
-Accidents(they could drown, they could be crushed by a large object--- I did see it happen a few times, they could get accidentally whacked by a weed hacker.)
-Predators(birds, snakes, nocturnal animals)
-People: sometimes they can be ran over, stepped on accidentally(sometimes you cant tell when they are there apparently since they got good camouflage), mutilated by a weed hacker, etc.  That's just my opinion. They do get used to captivity, as would any animal. In all honesty even a captive bred toad is still "wild". Its not "tame" in the sense they will love you like another person would. 


Okay if he was sarcastic that's his problem.   As well as if I didn't care to listen to your views, i'd simply disregard it and say "okay, will do". That's ussually a sign that I don't care. The whole two level thing is not that hard but I asked a few people on some other forums about doing something like that--- I ended up getting negative responses. 
A 75gallon is NOT a small tank for most people. That's actually on the big side. ---Though you did give me a great idea for a tank set up. A second level will also provide shade for the bottom level(like night time), so a light could be kept going on the upper level for them(not overly bright--- I myself don't like extremely bright lights so I get that). I just need to make sure that the bottom level can stay dark enough. (I will work on the idea--fix some bugs here and there)


Anywho asides of my idea. You're not an expert if you don't have a degree. Just wanted to point it out---not attacking you.  You maybe more advanced but that's different.  

Anywho. I will try your idea in one tank, and try my idea in another and see how it works just for the "trial and error" sake and I will tell you how it goes. I really love toads, and I want to learn as much as possible as I can. But I also want to learn visually. I want to experience the life cycle of a toad. I want to see the color morphs they have(variations they have) so I can pick a few specifically.

----------


## Deku

Good news everyone!

It seems that the eggs have started to hatch! They're turning into larvae; which I assume is those little comas. They have no eyes, nothing. They're just there 1mm above the eggs I think they do this untill they get slightly bigger to get the shape of a tadpole.  

Weird news: My male finally let go of the other fat female who didn't want to lay eggs. But now is making a  mating call. Even though Iam right next to it. Apparently it feels comfortable enough  to do so. lol
__________
Jesus. I just noticed that there were more that hatched already. But are still trying to build their bodies. Btw for the tadpoles. Would it be bad if I pick alot of them to be the smallest? I figured smaller tadpoles produce smaller toads?  I like the petite look of some of the smaller eastern american toads. Since not all toads are going to be the same size obviously. 

Ill be releasing alot of them soon.

------------------
How can you tell what the adult color they will be when they are toadlets?

----------


## Whistly

> "Lol you must really want some toads to go through all of this I think you'll make a great "parent" of these frogs."
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was sarcasim..


Wormwood
I wasn't being sarcastic I put Parent in quotation marks because he's not really their parent is he.

Deku  
I apologise if what I said sounded sarcastic.
I think that you are really doing/done your research. I wish you the best of luck, please could you put up a photo of the breedig pair. I don't really pay attention to toads but I have recently taken an interest in them unfortunately I can't keep any. Thanks

----------


## Deku

> Wormwood
> I wasn't being sarcastic I put Parent in quotation marks because he's not really their parent is he.
> 
> Deku  
> I apologise if what I said sounded sarcastic.
> I think that you are really doing/done your research. I wish you the best of luck, please could you put up a photo of the breedig pair. I don't really pay attention to toads but I have recently taken an interest in them unfortunately I can't keep any. Thanks


I didn't take any offense to it. Infact when I first read it, I didn't think of it as you being sarcastic. I too as well assumed what you have just said. 

I will post a picture sometime today or tommorrow. Since my only source of photos would be my parent's cellphone cam. So ill try today or tommorrow.
Ps. thank you. The reason Iam asking questions is merely out of reviewing my answers.  I tend to listen more to the people who are kindly about it or atleast sound kindly about it.

----------


## Zach

I raise toad tads every year, and its not hard at all. Until they become toadlets, then they are pretty much impossible to feed. Once they get front legs, I would reccomend letting most of the go and keep maybe 5 at the most. They will still be incredibly difficult to feed, sometimes fruitflies are to big. However if you go back to the same location you found the adults in in about a month, you should find lots of little toadlets that are big enough to feed. On a side note, the toads here are going crazy. i got several dood pics of pairs in amplexus. I'll post them if anyones interested. I'm currently working on a documentary of the life cycle of the American toad.

----------


## Deku

> I raise toad tads every year, and its not hard at all. Until they become toadlets, then they are pretty much impossible to feed. Once they get front legs, I would reccomend letting most of the go and keep maybe 5 at the most. They will still be incredibly difficult to feed, sometimes fruitflies are to big. However if you go back to the same location you found the adults in in about a month, you should find lots of little toadlets that are big enough to feed. On a side note, the toads here are going crazy. i got several dood pics of pairs in amplexus. I'll post them if anyones interested. I'm currently working on a documentary of the life cycle of the American toad.


I understand. I may even do that. I was just thinking of when it comes to the front legs Ill keep maybe 20. I am hoping to get a viable source of food. I always wanted to do this ever since I got into this hobby 8years ago. Like I got into the reptile/amphibian hobby through buying a RES turtle in nyc. I was literary a newbie to the world of herps. Knew nothing about nothing. But unlike most people--- I have a strong perseverance and stubborn streak and I kept the turtle, and upgraded the tank to a proper tank. And thats how it all started. Its a long story.


But yes I know they can be hard to feed.  Which is why Iam going tommorrow over to the woods and find some spring tails. Ill catch alot and breed them. I been reading alot about them. Springtails are pretty small too. So they would be good food. Iam also going to try finding pillbugs and breed them too. They will serve food to them when they are bigger, but not big enough to eat a big cricket. 

Right now about a great deal of them have hatched. Weird thing is--- some are still in the egg but are wriggling, they look like small noodles. While some came out of the egg before in the shape of a ball and started turning into a noodle outside of the egg. They're still taking a bit to grow. But I notice alot of movement. Alot of the tadpoles still in the eggs are turning from black to white.

Which leads me to another question. Are those okay? And I have a small filter asides the 3g filter which is a filter but actually serves as a water mover(very gentle). 

but I have another filter a bit stronger its ment for 20gallons. Its an older model I dont even know what kind it is. But I do know it doesn't have a strong pull. I used it with guppies, small shrimp, etc.  

Could I turn that filter on? I am thinking of covering it with a cup and poking very very small numerous holes in the cup, and covering any large gaps to prevent the tadpoles from getting sucked up. But will this do harm to them? Its because the water is now turning cloudish.. Not soo cloudy but starting to get cloudier. Iam thinking of doing a small water change soon. Like a 20% water change. 

I know rearing tadpoles isn't hard. I didn't want to go out back in the wild and do that. Because Iam thinking of releasing the adults I caught. Exception of the one I reared from a toadlet last summer. Iam keeping her no matter what. 


Shes my favorite one and I have a strong bond towards her(parental-ish, possessive). Iam thinking of releasing the two toads I caught in that place trying to mate. So I can raise the toadlets to adulthood and keep those. I didn't want to buy the toads online because. For some reason with amphibians I don't tend to get interested in too many things I don't catch. 


Like I do. But not with certain ones. I guess it brings back certain memories to catch them and keep them. But I rather rear them since eggs. In total for myself I'd keep 4-5 of those toadlets. Like Ill keep 20-30 just to increase my chances of getting that amount. No matter what, not all tadpoles and toadlets will make it to adulthood. It doesn't matter if the conditions are extremely perfect. its just not quite possible imo. Because the reason they lay many eggs is because they know that many of them will die. 

Personally I think Iam increasing their mortality rate though. Like saying throw it back in the pond--- sure I get the sentiment. But think about it. Where I found them, is connected to a canal/creek water way. It's also home to many fish like bass, sunnies, pike, catfish, birds, and many other animals. 

Tadpoles and toadlets have many predators. It doesn't matter that they're toxic. There are still many many predators out there. In reality I am not saying Iam their savior. But iam not their killer either. 

Sorry I just wanted to throw an opinion out there.

But my question is, the tadpole eggs and tadpoles turning white. Are they becomming albino or just dying? Cause I defenitely know not all will hatch and survive. But I wanna know. I do have a freshwater clam in there with them thats alive.

I put it there because I read up on clams and they are filterfeeders. So they're like a filter persay. One clam is not enough, but it does help keep the water slightly cleaner I think. I think theres actually like 500eggs/tadpoles in total. But Idk ill just keep it as is. When I see a great deal hatching, the ones that aren't hatching Ill put them in a seperate container and give them an extra few days for hatching. If I don't see improvement on that ill have to throw em out.

Also other potential food sources Iam thinking about are aphids. They are very small bright green insects that are very common in my neck of the woods. I know they are a pest species so they shouldn't be hard to breed once I figure out their lifecycle. 

There's so many things I can breed(i feel like there is). Now I'm also going to look for other food sources for the adults as a staple diet. Crickets are okay so if I can't do anything else ill stick to crickets.

I heard roaches are good for breeding and are healthy as a staple diet.  Thing is, are there any that don't fly or have a potential to escape and infest the house?  

Worms are a possibility, but oddly they keep dying in the container a week later. I think Iam getting a bad source of them. Since I used to have a container full of earthworms a year ago that were in the same container for months and were alive or reproducing.

----------


## Zach

Ok to start of, yes the eggs turning white are dieing. Don't worry unless more than 1/4 of them turn white. As for the others, some hatch earlier, while others wait until they are more developed in the egg to hatch.  You want to have some water movement but not enough that it tosses the tads around. Make sure there isn't a yucky film on the surface of the water. Mortality rate is going to be very high in the wild or captivity, their is no way around that. Personally I don't think you can feed 20 toadlets. Keep in mind that in the wild they would eat countless amounts of insects every night. You should let the majority go. Also let the parents go. When you found them the female was carrying the male to a spot to lay eggs, which wouldn't have been the creek you found them by. Well best of luck with those tadpoles, currently iam raising 200+ wood frog tads.

----------


## Zach

> Also other potential food sources Iam thinking about are aphids. They are very small bright green insects that are very common in my neck of the woods. I know they are a pest species so they shouldn't be hard to breed once I figure out their lifecycle. 
> 
> There's so many things I can breed(i feel like there is). Now I'm also going to look for other food sources for the adults as a staple diet. Crickets are okay so if I can't do anything else ill stick to crickets.
> 
> I heard roaches are good for breeding and are healthy as a staple diet. Thing is, are there any that don't fly or have a potential to escape and infest the house? 
> 
> Worms are a possibility, but oddly they keep dying in the container a week later. I think Iam getting a bad source of them. Since I used to have a container full of earthworms a year ago that were in the same container for months and were alive or reproducing.


 One way I feed my Cope's Gray treefrog is too turn on my porchlight for a couple hous at night. I bring him out and let him eat the moths and other stuff. This is good for several reasons
1.Easy to do.
2.Good variety
3.It's probably what treefrogs and toads would eat in the wild.

----------


## Whistly

Zach photos please would love to see them thanks.

----------


## Zach

> Zach photos please would love to see them thanks.


 Look in my album "Various frogs"

----------


## Deku

> Ok to start of, yes the eggs turning white are dieing. Don't worry unless more than 1/4 of them turn white. As for the others, some hatch earlier, while others wait until they are more developed in the egg to hatch.  You want to have some water movement but not enough that it tosses the tads around. Make sure there isn't a yucky film on the surface of the water. Mortality rate is going to be very high in the wild or captivity, their is no way around that. Personally I don't think you can feed 20 toadlets. Keep in mind that in the wild they would eat countless amounts of insects every night. You should let the majority go. Also let the parents go. When you found them the female was carrying the male to a spot to lay eggs, which wouldn't have been the creek you found them by. Well best of luck with those tadpoles, currently iam raising 200+ wood frog tads.


I don't think she was going to take him anywhere since theres only that creek around.. and I always see the eggs where the female was by(not kidding--- ill take pictures if I ever see them again). 

I will put the adults back EXCEPTION of the very first toad I had. I had her since she was a toadlet. Iam quite fond of her and attached to her. I'ved had her for a year and she seems quite content and plump. 

As for the moth idea. That seems like a good idea; but not the best since I tried doing something LIKE that with a box turtle once. It ended escaping and I was in grief. Rather not have that happen again----for whatever reason.

Look up the fruit fly culture. Look at how easy it is to breed fruitflies. lol. I thought the same way as you did. But, when I found out  how easy it is to breed them--- then I figured why not go for it. I will release alot of them when they turn already into toadlets. But not by that creek. I find it they will do better in another woodlands where I found a great deal of toads last summer(5-7 please note Iam very clumsy and have not the best pair of eyes) lol. 

The male and female I found mating I will release them where I found them. But not exactly WHERE i found them. Same area, but more in the land portion of where I found them. They're quite done with mating, so Ill find a good area that they will hide and find lots of bugs  then ill release em there, within the week(after I fed them a bit--- it would be quite mean of me if I let them go without feeding them for the road ill make sure to get extra large dusted crickets for them lol).  

As for the white taddies its only a small percentage of the dying eggs. I can count 20eggs(not kidding) so far that turned white lol. The rest seem to be hatching.

----------


## Deku

> One way I feed my Cope's Gray treefrog is too turn on my porchlight for a couple hous at night. I bring him out and let him eat the moths and other stuff. This is good for several reasons
> 1.Easy to do.
> 2.Good variety
> 3.It's probably what treefrogs and toads would eat in the wild.



I think I answered this already... but.... I'd rather not....... Chances are it could escape. lol. Had something happen with a three toed box turtle before. Never got to find it.

----------


## Whistly

Love the Toads Zach they have quite big ear drums I've never seen anything like them.

Deku I was expecting a lot more than 20 dead eggs sounds like your doing pretty well keep it up.

----------


## Zach

> I don't think she was going to take him anywhere since theres only that creek around.. and I always see the eggs where the female was by(not kidding--- ill take pictures if I ever see them again). 
> 
> I will put the adults back EXCEPTION of the very first toad I had. I had her since she was a toadlet. Iam quite fond of her and attached to her. I'ved had her for a year and she seems quite content and plump. 
> 
> As for the moth idea. That seems like a good idea; but not the best since I tried doing something LIKE that with a box turtle once. It ended escaping and I was in grief. Rather not have that happen again----for whatever reason.
> 
> Look up the fruit fly culture. Look at how easy it is to breed fruitflies. lol. I thought the same way as you did. But, when I found out how easy it is to breed them--- then I figured why not go for it. I will release alot of them when they turn already into toadlets. But not by that creek. I find it they will do better in another woodlands where I found a great deal of toads last summer(5-7 please note Iam very clumsy and have not the best pair of eyes) lol. 
> 
> The male and female I found mating I will release them where I found them. But not exactly WHERE i found them. Same area, but more in the land portion of where I found them. They're quite done with mating, so Ill find a good area that they will hide and find lots of bugs then ill release em there, within the week(after I fed them a bit--- it would be quite mean of me if I let them go without feeding them for the road ill make sure to get extra large dusted crickets for them lol). 
> ...


Thats interesting, they don't usually breed in creeks because they prefer still quit water. For the bugs, you don't have to take them outside, you can make a bug trap around the light and bring the bugs in. This video is pretty good about how to feed YouTube - Raising tadpoles into Frogs /Toads pt . 2 of 3 -How 2 feed  Fruit flies are harder than you would think, trust me I've done it several times with several species and you just aren't going to get by with just fruit flies. It probably doesn't matter where you release the parents, as long as its the same general area.

----------


## Zach

> Love the Toads Zach they have quite big ear drums I've never seen anything like them.


 Thank you, the bullfrogs eardrums are even bigger.

----------


## Wormwood

Thanks Zach, a very informative video.

----------


## Deku

> Love the Toads Zach they have quite big ear drums I've never seen anything like them.
> 
> Deku I was expecting a lot more than 20 dead eggs sounds like your doing pretty well keep it up.


The tadpoles look weird though lol. I think they may just need a day or two of further developing. There are some smaller taddies, and some larger taddies.  ALL of which are at the same step of development. I was too. Maybe there will be more deads later on. The taddies look sorta flattened. Starting to swim around somewhat but not too much. Most are just clining to the wall(i let the light on all day and night for the past week for algea growth---it worked) and some are just on the ground gravel, but move around occassionally like the others.

I feel as if I shouldn't turn the equipment on yet. Like I feel I should wait up until they are slightly more developed. lol. maybe ill put in another air stone.

----------


## Deku

> Thats interesting, they don't usually breed in creeks because they prefer still quit water. For the bugs, you don't have to take them outside, you can make a bug trap around the light and bring the bugs in. This video is pretty good about how to feed YouTube - Raising tadpoles into Frogs /Toads pt . 2 of 3 -How 2 feed  Fruit flies are harder than you would think, trust me I've done it several times with several species and you just aren't going to get by with just fruit flies. It probably doesn't matter where you release the parents, as long as its the same general area.


So fruitflies will be hard to culture? ill still give em a whirl, and today Iam going to get some of those springtails and breeding them. 
Ill see what other things I can find. Im going to put the toadlets once they are fully toadlets into small containers big enough for them to not be cramped too much. The ones they use at reptileshows to carry out other animals. That will be a better solution for me. Since I can specially focus on one toad per container, keep their data, write up how they are doing, etc. 

But I wouldn't keep more than 20toadlets I guess if a few people are suggesting me on not to. Thanks!  Ill keep some of the smaller toadlets as my 10/10 10of the smallest and 10 of the largest. I do like it when I find petite toads like that. Though I won't mind what they actually grow into. lol. I just wanna have something I raised. I guess it gives me a stronger bond/interest into what Iam owning. That's what happened with my toad kero/krote(her name changes constantly). 

It's a weird instinct I have call it at that. If I catch it and its adult, ill take interest in it; but its most likely to study it for the week and release it the next week. I do that sometimes. 

Most of my stuff I had as a baby so I guess it brings me closer to them. Not sure how other people are. But that's how I work I guess. My turtle I had it as a hatchling. My goldfish I had em since they were 1inch long. Guppies= ehh I just like em lol. 

The pacman I have, my friend gave it to me when it was an inch big, basically when it was fully morphed from a froglet-- he kept it for an extra month to make sure it was fine.

I mean ill take on adults no doubt. But it won't be the same way ill look at them as. lol hard to explain. xD
---------------------
Yeah like I said they were breeding in the creek just in a quieter part of the creek. I don't know how to  fully explain it. But 

There's a part that branches off from the creek--it still gets some water movement but its not a powerfulll flow. Its ussually covered by aquatic weeds too --- allover. The toads just blend into their environment. So its sorta hard to spot them there. lol. Maybe why they like it there. xD

----------


## Zach

> So fruitflies will be hard to culture? ill still give em a whirl, and today Iam going to get some of those springtails and breeding them. 
> Ill see what other things I can find. Im going to put the toadlets once they are fully toadlets into small containers big enough for them to not be cramped too much. The ones they use at reptileshows to carry out other animals. That will be a better solution for me. Since I can specially focus on one toad per container, keep their data, write up how they are doing, etc. 
> 
> But I wouldn't keep more than 20toadlets I guess if a few people are suggesting me on not to. Thanks! Ill keep some of the smaller toadlets as my 10/10 10of the smallest and 10 of the largest. I do like it when I find petite toads like that. Though I won't mind what they actually grow into. lol. I just wanna have something I raised. I guess it gives me a stronger bond/interest into what Iam owning. That's what happened with my toad kero/krote(her name changes constantly). 
> 
> It's a weird instinct I have call it at that. If I catch it and its adult, ill take interest in it; but its most likely to study it for the week and release it the next week. I do that sometimes. 
> 
> Most of my stuff I had as a baby so I guess it brings me closer to them. Not sure how other people are. But that's how I work I guess. My turtle I had it as a hatchling. My goldfish I had em since they were 1inch long. Guppies= ehh I just like em lol. 
> 
> ...


 Its not that they are hard, its that you will need a ton of them. Kepping one toadlet per container sounds like a great idea. Keep us updated on their development.

----------


## Zach

> Thanks Zach, a very informative video.


I thought so too. It helped me a lot with my froglets.

----------


## Whistly

What about woodlice for food I have a colony and they are easy to breed all they need is leaf litter, food and a couple of weeks of breeding to get going. When they are young they have soft exoskeletons and are only about 1mm long so after a couple of weeks they will be perfect size. They get nutrients from fruit and vege and there exoskeletons are high in calcium so that will help with bone development.

----------


## Deku

> Its not that they are hard, its that you will need a ton of them. Kepping one toadlet per container sounds like a great idea. Keep us updated on their development.


I guess. Jeez the tadpoles are a mm long.... they seem to be doing okay. But lay on the bottom alot, then move from time to time to feed. But are not acting like regular sized toad tadpoles that are like half an inch long. These are tinier than them. One algea disk I think would feed the whole crew. That's how small they are. Maybe two algea disks. I tried taking out the white eggs and threw em out. I got alot out---- but a great deal of them broke and the pearls stayed in the water but not the gelatin thing(gross btw). 

Iam afraid of using the water vacuum since some of the taddies bury themselves in the gravel a bit. Well  hang about on the nooks and crannies. The tadies are the size of a black ant--- maybe a LITTLE bit larger.

----------


## Deku

> What about woodlice for food I have a colony and they are easy to breed all they need is leaf litter, food and a couple of weeks of breeding to get going. When they are young they have soft exoskeletons and are only about 1mm long so after a couple of weeks they will be perfect size. They get nutrients from fruit and vege and there exoskeletons are high in calcium so that will help with bone development.


That sounds great, woodlice are pillbugs are they not? But when the tadpoles turn into toadlets, I don't think the woodlice will be appropriate for them. Because they maybe too big for the toadlets.

----------


## Whistly

I'm not sure what they're called in other countries but this is what I mean I think the baby woodlice should be fine as they are only a couple of mm long.

----------


## Zach

> I guess. Jeez the tadpoles are a mm long.... they seem to be doing okay. But lay on the bottom alot, then move from time to time to feed. But are not acting like regular sized toad tadpoles that are like half an inch long. These are tinier than them. One algea disk I think would feed the whole crew. That's how small they are. Maybe two algea disks. I tried taking out the white eggs and threw em out. I got alot out---- but a great deal of them broke and the pearls stayed in the water but not the gelatin thing(gross btw). 
> 
> Iam afraid of using the water vacuum since some of the taddies bury themselves in the gravel a bit. Well hang about on the nooks and crannies. The tadies are the size of a black ant--- maybe a LITTLE bit larger.


 Yea for the first few days they will hang on the sides of the tank or other things as they absorb their yolk sack. You don't need to feed the until they are free swimming and have the normal tadpole shape.

Wood lice should be fine to feed as long as they are the right size.

----------


## Deku

> Yea for the first few days they will hang on the sides of the tank or other things as they absorb their yolk sack. You don't need to feed the until they are free swimming and have the normal tadpole shape.
> 
> Wood lice should be fine to feed as long as they are the right size.


Nobody told me that! not even google! D: They're freeswimming persay. but don't have the normal tadpole shape.... Like they look like a tadpole only smaller and flattened. They have the tail, mouth. But yeah. I sorta... uhh.... threw out alot of the eggs out. The white ones. Along with the yolk. Though it made a mess, and the pearls are in the tank floor. Some pieces of egg yolk is still there. :x

----------


## Deku

> I'm not sure what they're called in other countries but this is what I mean I think the baby woodlice should be fine as they are only a couple of mm long.


Could you make me a caresheet for woodlice? I'm going to catch some today. Yesterday I was going to... But.... I didn't manage to find the pond---so we went to a river instead.

----------


## Zach

> Nobody told me that! not even google! D: They're freeswimming persay. but don't have the normal tadpole shape.... Like they look like a tadpole only smaller and flattened. They have the tail, mouth. But yeah. I sorta... uhh.... threw out alot of the eggs out. The white ones. Along with the yolk. Though it made a mess, and the pearls are in the tank floor. Some pieces of egg yolk is still there. :x


  No worries, the yolk is attached to the tadpole. They will look very untadpoleish for a couple days while they feed on the yolk while being attached to the side, rocks and any other stuff in the tank. When they get the "normal" tadpole shape and are no longer stuck to the sides but instead swimming around, that is the tie to feed them. This can be anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks depending on water temperature.

----------


## Whistly

> Could you make me a caresheet for woodlice? I'm going to catch some today. Yesterday I was going to... But.... I didn't manage to find the pond---so we went to a river instead.


 
Woodlice should be kept in a warm place as they need warmth to get them going but I wouldn't reccomend too much heat and they need about 50/50 sun/shade. They are simple in their needs they just need leaf litter (dead leaves), something to hide under or in like a hollow log or an egg carton. For food I give them fresh fruit and vege and I replace the food every three days and I just let them get on with it. They will need about a 20cm square container and stuff to climb on so the floor doesn't get crowded, sticks are good for this. After 2 weeks they will be going strong and if you do anything wrong it won't really matter as they are hardy critters. Hope this helps if you don't understand anything I'll explain it better if I can.

----------


## Deku

> No worries, the yolk is attached to the tadpole. They will look very untadpoleish for a couple days while they feed on the yolk while being attached to the side, rocks and any other stuff in the tank. When they get the "normal" tadpole shape and are no longer stuck to the sides but instead swimming around, that is the tie to feed them. This can be anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks depending on water temperature.


I drop in wafers every now and then. :x  Iam wondering... could I put in my ghost shrimp with the tadpoles? Or will the shrimp try to eat them? The shrimp are passive but Iam  just making sure.

----------


## Deku

> Woodlice should be kept in a warm place as they need warmth to get them going but I wouldn't reccomend too much heat and they need about 50/50 sun/shade. They are simple in their needs they just need leaf litter (dead leaves), something to hide under or in like a hollow log or an egg carton. For food I give them fresh fruit and vege and I replace the food every three days and I just let them get on with it. They will need about a 20cm square container and stuff to climb on so the floor doesn't get crowded, sticks are good for this. After 2 weeks they will be going strong and if you do anything wrong it won't really matter as they are hardy critters. Hope this helps if you don't understand anything I'll explain it better if I can.


I put in two types of lettuce and such. I only got apples at my house. I don't like apples so I can take bits of em in there. As for water, do they need a freshwater supply? I think I got in a mix of pillbugs and roley poleys.  Both look similar--- but are not the same. I think there's like 10-12 in total of woodlice. My terrarium they're in is a kritter keeper that is long. like 8-9inch longx 6-7inch wide, 4-5inch tall. I forget exact measurements. Is this good enough? I wonder if adult woodlice be good enough to be a staple diet for adult toads. I'm thinking of mixing it up. Worms, lice, and crickets. But not so much crickets. Also moths, and mealworms, waxworms whenever I get em. 

I'm hoping to get a culture of roaches eventually. Though Iam not a fan of them.....

----------


## Whistly

> I put in two types of lettuce and such. I only got apples at my house. I don't like apples so I can take bits of em in there. As for water, do they need a freshwater supply? I think I got in a mix of pillbugs and roley poleys. Both look similar--- but are not the same. I think there's like 10-12 in total of woodlice. My terrarium they're in is a kritter keeper that is long. like 8-9inch longx 6-7inch wide, 4-5inch tall. I forget exact measurements. Is this good enough? I wonder if adult woodlice be good enough to be a staple diet for adult toads. I'm thinking of mixing it up. Worms, lice, and crickets. But not so much crickets. Also moths, and mealworms, waxworms whenever I get em. 
> 
> I'm hoping to get a culture of roaches eventually. Though Iam not a fan of them.....


Sounds great so far yeah that's a decent size tank. They don't need a water supply as they get water from their food that's why it has to be fresh, they do drink though they have little prong things on their butts which they grab moist food with and suck up the moisture. Also if you find red ones they're rare as research shows they are less accustomed to their surroundings and if you find blue ones leave them as they have a virus which forms blue crystals on the diseased tissue. 

I don't know what size your toads will be when fully grown so I couldn't say if they will be a good size for full grown toads.

----------


## Zach

> I drop in wafers every now and then. :x Iam wondering... could I put in my ghost shrimp with the tadpoles? Or will the shrimp try to eat them? The shrimp are passive but Iam just making sure.


yea you shouldn't put any food in until they are more developed. At this size shrimp would eat the tadpoles, but it may be possible to mix them when they get older.

----------


## Wormwood

It's highly doubtful, unless you have a very large farm that you'll be able to raise enough woodlice to keep a couple toads happy. The largest wood lice is generally smaller then a mature cricket and a healthy adult American Toad can easily go through 25 crickets a week in average house hold temps.

It'll be a good food for raising the toads though, once the toadlets are large enough to feed on them that is.

Depending how many toads you keep though, if it is 8-10 you might want to consider just buying a box of crickets from a local reptile show, or online. They generally last two weeks, come with 1,000 crickets, cost like $16 bucks. It feeds 13 American and American sized toads and makes up a majority of two cane toad's diet. There are also boxes of 500 for $12 bucks and that might work just as well if the toads are the only thing your feeding insects. $24 dollars a month to feed 10 animals is nothing to sniff at, and it lowers the risk of catching parasites and other nasties wild feeders can bring.

Breeding 500-1,000 of anything every two weeks is gonna take a big operation.  :Big Grin:  Good luck!

----------


## Deku

> Sounds great so far yeah that's a decent size tank. They don't need a water supply as they get water from their food that's why it has to be fresh, they do drink though they have little prong things on their butts which they grab moist food with and suck up the moisture. Also if you find red ones they're rare as research shows they are less accustomed to their surroundings and if you find blue ones leave them as they have a virus which forms blue crystals on the diseased tissue. 
> 
> I don't know what size your toads will be when fully grown so I couldn't say if they will be a good size for full grown toads.


Okay. They're doing great so far. I just need to get leaflitter. I do have the egg carton. What do I do with it?

----------


## Deku

> yea you shouldn't put any food in until they are more developed. At this size shrimp would eat the tadpoles, but it may be possible to mix them when they get older.


Okay. I will do that if they grow bigger. :]

----------


## Deku

> It's highly doubtful, unless you have a very large farm that you'll be able to raise enough woodlice to keep a couple toads happy. The largest wood lice is generally smaller then a mature cricket and a healthy adult American Toad can easily go through 25 crickets a week in average house hold temps.
> 
> It'll be a good food for raising the toads though, once the toadlets are large enough to feed on them that is.
> 
> Depending how many toads you keep though, if it is 8-10 you might want to consider just buying a box of crickets from a local reptile show, or online. They generally last two weeks, come with 1,000 crickets, cost like $16 bucks. It feeds 13 American and American sized toads and makes up a majority of two cane toad's diet. There are also boxes of 500 for $12 bucks and that might work just as well if the toads are the only thing your feeding insects. $24 dollars a month to feed 10 animals is nothing to sniff at, and it lowers the risk of catching parasites and other nasties wild feeders can bring.
> 
> Breeding 500-1,000 of anything every two weeks is gonna take a big operation.  Good luck!


I highly doubt they eat that much. They're not out travelling constantly like they would outside in search of food. I feed a dozen and a half for my toad(the one I got last summer as a toadlet), and she only consumes 12 of them in that same week, and the rest she eats the following monday. lol. I even feed her large earthworms occassionally. But I may make that her staple. Well part of her staple. Along with those lil woodlice and some other stuff Iam thinking of breeding.

She's already fat as she is. Feeding her more will make her fatter and that's probably unhealthy since she already looks fat as a pacman. I let her have a roam of a small room everyonce in a while. She sits there for a bit, then she moves around then sits there, then moves. lol. The room is humid-- so thats no prob. The temp isn't too high or too low. It always stays at 70 at most. Sometimes lowers to 68. She's basically a temperate toad. So she's okay with those temps. 
As for a whole farm just to breed woodlice, that's sorta preposterous because they're pretty small and you find alot of them in just one log. Over 200 I found last summer in this huge rotten log. I say 200 as an estimate. There were alot. I mean part of the log was completely covered in them. Sadly I didn't catch em back then. Now Iam starting to breed them. So Iam going to get several kritter keepers thatt size to breed them and have a cycle so they don't get exhausted in numbers. 
I'd say 3-4 containers that size should be good. 

I'm going to breed earthworms too. I did it last year, it went far. Untill I stop using them for some reason-- ended up forgetting them and found them dead. lol. I was busy I guess. But ill start again. As for parasites and all that stuff. The insects are local-- therefore the toads/toadlets are all local as well. They were from the outside. Were not captive bred persay so any bugs or whatever will not harm them. Plus, after a while if you keep the culture going long enough and its kept clean whatever maybe onto them-- will die out. 

I will also breed roaches eventually. I don't know which yet. But something that doesn't gross me out visually and is small and easy to breed. Iam thinking banana roaches, domino roaches, sand roaches do not gross me out. American roaches, german roaches and the sort DO gross the heck out of me. 

Remember I do come from the tropics(was born there and raised there) so as well for us--me and my family roaches are not really our allies. My mom hates roaches MORE than anything out there. She will mutilate a roach if she thinks what shes looking at is a roach. 

I'm avoiding crickets too much. Maybe feed them once a month or twice a month--- but because I am not a fan of crickets to be quite honest. I'd only use them for dustings. 
I also plan on stocking up on other worms like mealworms, waxworms and let them grow into adult forms. Mealbeetles, Wax Moths, etc. To feed to the toads occassionally. I plan on breeding multiple insects now. Iam getting fascinated by insects as well so it shouldn't be a problem. Going to a forum for insects will help me(it has been). I already know what to do with some of them. 

Now Iam just going to buy the equipment for all of that and put them in a large container to keep them from being outside(like okay the critter keeper will be inside a larger storage container with plenty of holes all over for breathing--- this is to keep them dark and moist. As well as out of sight. lol. They will be stacked up inside the larger container(the small containers) in order and class. Hopefully this will help me a great deal. My parents hate messiness so this should help me keep it all clean.

----------


## Whistly

You cut it in half along the join and the you cut off one of the short ends so it's upside down with one enterance and you put leaf litter in it. It basically provides a bit of shelter to make them feel more at home because in the wild they always hide under stuff like bricks, pots etc. Sorry couldn't get a photo so I had to use paint lol.

----------


## Wormwood

Suit yourself mate, my active toads easily eat that many crickets each so you can doubt it all you want. None of my toads are obesse, just healthy looking - normal house temps, they just move around alot because of the space I give them.

Males are significantly smaller and require a few less, but the large female American toads can eat that and more.

10 toads could easily polish off 200 small woodlice/pill bugs in a sitting and I'd feed that to them about twice a week.  Keeping up the breeding to counter balance ingestion rate that will take alot of work.

It's obvious your not taking anything I'm saying into consideration so I'm done commenting.  Good luck.

----------


## Deku

> Suit yourself mate, my active toads easily eat that many crickets each so you can doubt it all you want. None of my toads are obesse, just healthy looking - normal house temps, they just move around alot because of the space I give them.
> 
> Males are significantly smaller and require a few less, but the large female American toads can eat that and more.
> 
> 10 toads could easily polish off 200 small woodlice/pill bugs in a sitting and I'd feed that to them about twice a week.  Keeping up the breeding to counter balance ingestion rate that will take alot of work.
> 
> It's obvious your not taking anything I'm saying into consideration so I'm done commenting.  Good luck.


I decided not to keep 10 of them. I wanted to. But I thought long and hard about it. I'm going to keep 5 in total. Including my favorite one(the one from last summer). But Iam releasing the adults(I just released them a while ago-- thought I'd feed them before they go.) woodlice aren't even their staple. Their staple is a mix of insects. Even before I always fed her other stuff too. I wouldn't give my toads a 100crickets a week(per toad I mean). That's too much in my opinion. 
I did take some of your advice-- just not every single thing you said. You do realize everyone/anyone can post on here and I can take their advice and in the end its up to me to give them the care? I mean no disrespect. Just somethings sound off to me. So unless a few other "experts" and moderators agree with you with the whole cricket thing then yeah. 

Not many people have the chance to get a 150gallon tank. That's extremely unreasonable to ask from the average caretaker. Sure its good to have space. And Iam planning to give mine more space--- not because I think they will use all of it. But because I'm making it into a project/showtank. 

Even with that-- my female still gets her excersice outside of her cage in the basement(which Iam moving down to within a couple of weeks--- the basement is moist, clean, and free of any chems--- since I'm frail towards chems and other stuff of the sort as well). 

I myself along with my father refurbished that basement. We laid the tiles, we re-did  the ceiling, walls, etc. We did put a fungicide--- but it's a mild solution and it was a couple of months before I let the toad roam there. I let the toad roam the floor atleast a few times a week for an hour. I do similar things to alot of my animals. I do that with my rabbit, turtle. But they get each different rooms to get free roam. <---- though its unnecessary but I still do it because I feel its good to take them out of their cage everyonce in a while.

----------


## Deku

> You cut it in half along the join and the you cut off one of the short ends so it's upside down with one enterance and you put leaf litter in it. It basically provides a bit of shelter to make them feel more at home because in the wild they always hide under stuff like bricks, pots etc. Sorry couldn't get a photo so I had to use paint lol.


Hmmm  okay, thanks. I did it like that--- i just need to get more of them and some more leaves tommorrow. :P Where do they lay the eggs? Whats the temp for them for reproduction? I mean I assume they don't care for high temps--- since they are temperate species.

----------


## Whistly

> Hmmm okay, thanks. I did it like that--- i just need to get more of them and some more leaves tommorrow. :P Where do they lay the eggs? Whats the temp for them for reproduction? I mean I assume they don't care for high temps--- since they are temperate species.


The females will carry the eggs underneath themselves near the abdomen it's the little white dots and when they hatch they will cling to her until they are big enough to leave her at about 5mm. For leaf litter you could just pull off some leaves and leave them in a container outside for a few days and it should be about right or you could just put in fresh leaves and it will decompose over time. The ideal temp for breeding is about 10-15 degrees centigrade as they don't heat themselves so you need to provide them with heat. You will also need to get LOADS as they breed once a year and have about 100 eggs so if you have 100 then at the end of the mating season you will have 10,000 woodlice  :EEK!:  and they need soil about 5 cm deep as they will make under ground tunnels the leaf litter is to ensure that there are some above ground when you want to feed the toads.

----------


## Deku

> The females will carry the eggs underneath themselves near the abdomen it's the little white dots and when they hatch they will cling to her until they are big enough to leave her at about 5mm. For leaf litter you could just pull off some leaves and leave them in a container outside for a few days and it should be about right or you could just put in fresh leaves and it will decompose over time. The ideal temp for breeding is about 10-15 degrees centigrade as they don't heat themselves so you need to provide them with heat. You will also need to get LOADS as they breed once a year and have about 100 eggs so if you have 100 then at the end of the mating season you will have 10,000 woodlice  and they need soil about 5 cm deep as they will make under ground tunnels the leaf litter is to ensure that there are some above ground when you want to feed the toads.


if I get over a 100 will I be able to get a constant breeding colony? Or should I use sparingly as to not exhaust the colony?

also thinking if each offspring breeds-- that also doubles the size of the colony. Iam thinking of getting a larger container for this breeding project. :P This whole thing has gave me an opportunity  for using other insects and start breeding colonies(buying feeder insects gets annoying sometimes. lol)

I'm going to try multiple colonies of these then. As well as of other insects(roaches, earthworms).

I don't understand what you mean 10-15centigrade. colaborate on layman's term.
My room temp can range of 69-72degrees.

----------


## Whistly

> if I get over a 100 will I be able to get a constant breeding colony? Or should I use sparingly as to not exhaust the colony?
> 
> also thinking if each offspring breeds-- that also doubles the size of the colony. Iam thinking of getting a larger container for this breeding project. :P This whole thing has gave me an opportunity for using other insects and start breeding colonies(buying feeder insects gets annoying sometimes. lol)
> 
> I'm going to try multiple colonies of these then. As well as of other insects(roaches, earthworms).
> 
> I don't understand what you mean 10-15centigrade. colaborate on layman's term.
> My room temp can range of 69-72degrees.


Yay finally the temperature converter on my phone has purpose 10-15 degrees centigrade is 50-59. Your room temp is 20 centigrade so think it should be fine at room temp. 

As they breed once a year I would set up atleast three colonies so you don't end up decimating a single colony. I know what you mean about buying feeders I've tried breeding crickets and locusts but Dunedin is just too cold for them that's why I love woodlice so much they just laugh at the cold. I agree with you on getting a bigger container if you want a big colony my colony is in a 45cm long 20cm wide 30cm tall container it has pet store stones about 5cm deep with about 2cm of sand on top with a scattering of stones on that and 4 small lettuce plants growing in it, and leaf litter is scattered everywhere. I'll post a photo tomorrow. 

if I get over a 100 will I be able to get a constant breeding colony? Or should I use sparingly as to not exhaust the colony?
What size will the toadlets be because if they're under 5cm they will probably only eat about 5-6 in a sitting otherwise they'll end up fat. I would use them with other insects just to make sure they don't run out.

----------


## Wormwood

I said 25 crickets per week mate, or 40-50 wood lice/pill bugs.. since they are significantly smaller. Not 100.

And I never said you needed a 150 gallon tank but for 10 toads - heck yeah you need it. Since your only keeping 5, probally not - a 40 gallon breeder is fine.

Again, good luck - I'm bowing out.

----------


## Deku

> Yay finally the temperature converter on my phone has purpose 10-15 degrees centigrade is 50-59. Your room temp is 20 centigrade so think it should be fine at room temp. 
> 
> As they breed once a year I would set up atleast three colonies so you don't end up decimating a single colony. I know what you mean about buying feeders I've tried breeding crickets and locusts but Dunedin is just too cold for them that's why I love woodlice so much they just laugh at the cold. I agree with you on getting a bigger container if you want a big colony my colony is in a 45cm long 20cm wide 30cm tall container it has pet store stones about 5cm deep with about 2cm of sand on top with a scattering of stones on that and 4 small lettuce plants growing in it, and leaf litter is scattered everywhere. I'll post a photo tomorrow. 
> 
> if I get over a 100 will I be able to get a constant breeding colony? Or should I use sparingly as to not exhaust the colony?
> What size will the toadlets be because if they're under 5cm they will probably only eat about 5-6 in a sitting otherwise they'll end up fat. I would use them with other insects just to make sure they don't run out.



That's what Iam thinking. I got a mix of woodlice. roly poleys and pillbugs(the ones that roll up into a solid ball). I got over a 100 or so. I'm pretty sure way over a hundred. lol. There were lots of them in the container(too much to count),  Ill be getting some more later. Jesus I found so many insects in my yard. I found a few that I think are stinkbugs. had green carapace(looked like a beetle, like a bess beetle), and had orange legs. I chased it--- it got away but it stank  horridly. 

I'm feeding the toadlets with that and fruitflies, as well as other stuff too. I can't seem to find springtails no matter what I do. :/  How long do woodlice live for?  I found a huge one. Size of my thumb(the last bone on my thumb--- not the hole thumb). I found small ones(1mm) and medium ones. Some had eggs under them(only a few though...)

I found some slugs and two grubs which idk what they turn into. but yeah.

----------


## Deku

> I said 25 crickets per week mate, or 40-50 wood lice/pill bugs.. since they are significantly smaller. Not 100.
> 
> And I never said you needed a 150 gallon tank but for 10 toads - heck yeah you need it. Since your only keeping 5, probally not - a 40 gallon breeder is fine.
> 
> Again, good luck - I'm bowing out.


Ehh Iam still going to get a bigger tank just for display purposes. I want to test out your theory about how active you say they can be. 25crickets? I try not to overfeed my toad because I heard amphibians have serious issues with obesity. She's fat as she is. I mix the diet up though. Sometimes I feed 1dozen per week along with other insects(not too many of them), and sometimes Ill feed it 3dozens. Sometimes just a few worms. I try to mix it up. 

Variety is the key I presume.

----------


## Whistly

> That's what Iam thinking. I got a mix of woodlice. roly poleys and pillbugs(the ones that roll up into a solid ball). I got over a 100 or so. I'm pretty sure way over a hundred. lol. There were lots of them in the container(too much to count), Ill be getting some more later. Jesus I found so many insects in my yard. I found a few that I think are stinkbugs. had green carapace(looked like a beetle, like a bess beetle), and had orange legs. I chased it--- it got away but it stank horridly. 
> 
> I'm feeding the toadlets with that and fruitflies, as well as other stuff too. I can't seem to find springtails no matter what I do. :/ How long do woodlice live for? I found a huge one. Size of my thumb(the last bone on my thumb--- not the hole thumb). I found small ones(1mm) and medium ones. Some had eggs under them(only a few though...)
> 
> I found some slugs and two grubs which I dont know what they turn into. but yeah.


Not too sure how long they live for but seens as they breed once a year it must be atleast 2 years. Springtails will be in leaf litter and when you disturb them they will be gone like a shot and are pretty much imposssible to catch so I'd just buy springtails.

----------


## Deku

> Not too sure how long they live for but seens as they breed once a year it must be atleast 2 years. Springtails will be in leaf litter and when you disturb them they will be gone like a shot and are pretty much imposssible to catch so I'd just buy springtails.


I found alot of aphids--- but never caught any. any info on them?
I guess 2 years should be okay.

----------


## Deku

Hey I got a question. After the toadlets I chose. Which maybe 3-4 of them. After they get a little bigger. Like say big enough to eat a cricket; will it be okay to put them in a same tank? A small terrarium though. Like 12x12x12. This will be untill they are big enough to be with the adult toad. maybe 3months after? Is this okay?

----------


## Deku

Weird question:
you guys know how for crocodiles or alligators that the gender of the hatchling is determined by temperature? Can something like this be done for toad tadpoles? I heard they can change gender in the tadpole stage. 

How will I be able to assure to get females?

Also what are your opinions on this article I came across? 
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/conten...00004/art00006
ALSO:
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...9.00354.x/full

It makes me think. If I provide constant food(I.e. The algea growing on t he wall of the tank, drop in food daily 1-2x, put it slightly more protein based foods<30%animal matter, 50%Algea based, 20% color enhancing flakes> I will get larger tadpoles, thus getting larger metamorphs. This may also affect their personality.  More abundant foods, no predators, no overcrowding= not so shy toads(less than they ussually can be. Mine don't really hide, but spend a few hourrs digging--- so I wanted to test this). Any suggestions?

----------


## Zach

Yea putting the toads together will be fine. There's no way to determine gender when they are young.

----------


## Whistly

For aphids I don't think they'd have any nutritional value as all they drink is sap which is basically sugar. For the gender I think it might work adjusting the temp after all Crocs and Frogs are both amphibian/reptiles so if you lowered the temp I think you might get females.

----------


## Deku

> For aphids I don't think they'd have any nutritional value as all they drink is sap which is basically sugar. For the gender I think it might work adjusting the temp after all Crocs and Frogs are both amphibian/reptiles so if you lowered the temp I think you might get females.



They may not be the same species or even from the same classification. But they are pretty close to each other in a sense. They like to graze on algea alot. They have grown quite big.

----------


## Whistly

Oh yea just remember if you do try to get just females by changing the temp it will need to be cold but as a reprocussion depending on the coldness it may take take twice as long to turn to toads.

----------


## Deku

> Oh yea just remember if you do try to get just females by changing the temp it will need to be cold but as a reprocussion depending on the coldness it may take take twice as long to turn to toads.


I was reading that temperature had no effect on the morphing. That what had effect was quantity of food(produces large tadpoles/morphs), and lowering tank water supposedly speeds up the growth process. The tadpoles which are afraid of dessication will rapidly morph into toadlets. Though I'm thinking of it letting it take its natural course.

----------


## Whistly

> I was reading that temperature had no effect on the morphing. That what had effect was quantity of food(produces large tadpoles/morphs), and lowering tank water supposedly speeds up the growth process. The tadpoles which are afraid of dessication will rapidly morph into toadlets. Though I'm thinking of it letting it take its natural course.


 
I didn't know the water level sped up the process. What gender will you get if you lowered the water level?

----------


## Deku

> I didn't know the water level sped up the process. What gender will you get if you lowered the water level?


I'm not really sure the changes the gender. If anything it maybe the temperature. But it may not even do anything at all.  Lowering the water level forces the tadpoles to morph faster than normal. It's best done with a bright light that makes the water level go down slowly. This apparently sets it in motion to morph sooner or face dessication. 

I'm hoping to get larger specimens by feeding more food. Decided it would be a better idea.

----------


## Whistly

> I'm not really sure the changes the gender. If anything it maybe the temperature. But it may not even do anything at all. Lowering the water level forces the tadpoles to morph faster than normal. It's best done with a bright light that makes the water level go down slowly. This apparently sets it in motion to morph sooner or face dessication. 
> 
> I'm hoping to get larger specimens by feeding more food. Decided it would be a better idea.


I meant speed up the process not change the gender, I should recheck what I type lol. How long does it take to morph from tads-toads naturally?

----------


## Deku

> I meant speed up the process not change the gender, I should recheck what I type lol. How long does it take to morph from tads-toads naturally?


Depending on conditions= 1-2.5 months. Speeding up the process= I'm not really sure.

----------


## Whistly

> Depending on conditions= 1-2.5 months. Speeding up the process= I'm not really sure.


That's about normal for most frog species I think.

----------


## Deku

> That's about normal for most frog species I think.


I think so. Warmer climate may speed it up. I'm not entirely sure what actually speeds it up. I heard chloramine algea does(SP?).

----------


## Whistly

> I think so. Warmer climate may speed it up. I'm not entirely sure what actually speeds it up. I heard chloramine algea does(SP?).


I don't know what chloramine algea is, is it natural because if not I wouldn't trust it.

----------


## Deku

> I don't know what chloramine algea is, is it natural because if not I wouldn't trust it.


Its natural. I just forgot the exact word for the type of algea its called. I just recall the word chloramine. :x

----------


## Whistly

While I remember here's 2 photos of my woodlice colony I've taken out the sticks, egg carton and most of the leaf litter so you can see it properly. When I took everything out they went straight to their tunnels in the stones so that explains the lack of woodlice.

----------


## Deku

> While I remember here's 2 photos of my woodlice colony I've taken out the sticks, egg carton and most of the leaf litter so you can see it properly. When I took everything out they went straight to their tunnels in the stones so that explains the lack of woodlice.


Nice.

----------


## Whistly

Any photos of the tads and toads?  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Deku

> Any photos of the tads and toads?


Well I will try to take some pics soon of the tads and toad. The tads actually have doubled in size!!!! they look twice bigger than a regular toad tadpole. They look robust. Like a tadpole version of arnold schwinger(whatever his weird name is) from the terminator movie--- the guy that goes "hasta la vista baby". Yes so cliche. But that's what I could think of that alot of people would know. 
I been giving them extra food. As well as pellets for turtles(hikari brand), and frogbites(reptomin---- for small frogs), algea/spirulina wafers(hikari), color enhancer fish flakes from omegaone. I sorta feed twice a day and I leave the light on all day/night(almost every day/night. I turn off the light atleast 3days a week). Because the light keeps the algea growing like crazy. 



Don't worry. They have lots of covering from  the light. Plants/hide outs/etc. Last night though something was wrong with the power. My poweroutlet(I'm talking about the extension cord with the extra slots on it) made a popping sound and it smelt like smoke.


 Turns out there was a tad of water on the furniture(from previous water change--- I didn't even realise that there). So I freaked out and turned the power off through my garage(the huge power switch for the house). 

I turned off the one for the bottom room out of fear of any fire or anything. Had it off for a day. Turned it back on today. Good thing too since I had a fever/severe cold and still sorta do. But I'm getting better. Anywho, the power being back on I may have to turn it off tommorrow. Good thing is I have an overly sensitive nostril. So an unfamiliar scent tends to wake me up quickly. :x

----------


## Whistly

> Well I will try to take some pics soon of the tads and toad. The tads actually have doubled in size!!!! they look twice bigger than a regular toad tadpole. They look robust. Like a tadpole version of arnold schwinger(whatever his weird name is) from the terminator movie--- the guy that goes "hasta la vista baby". Yes so cliche. But that's what I could think of that alot of people would know. 
> I been giving them extra food. As well as pellets for turtles(hikari brand), and frogbites(reptomin---- for small frogs), algea/spirulina wafers(hikari), color enhancer fish flakes from omegaone. I sorta feed twice a day and I leave the light on all day/night(almost every day/night. I turn off the light atleast 3days a week). Because the light keeps the algea growing like crazy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. They have lots of covering from the light. Plants/hide outs/etc. Last night though something was wrong with the power. My poweroutlet(I'm talking about the extension cord with the extra slots on it) made a popping sound and it smelt like smoke.
> 
> 
> Turns out there was a tad of water on the furniture(from previous water change--- I didn't even realise that there). So I freaked out and turned the power off through my garage(the huge power switch for the house). 
> ...


Good to hear you didn't have a fire.

That's a lot of food variety I just fed mine fish flakes which had added vitamins and minerals and tadpole tucker which also had added vitamins and minerals and they ate any algae that grew. Maybe you forgot to add steroids to the list  :Wink:  if they're like Arnold Schwarzenegger they must be big.

Lucky you smelt the smoke I was blow drying my hair about 2 months ago and it smelt like smoke but I only noticed it after the blow dryer had set on fire so I blew that out quick as a flash, scared the life out of me though.

----------


## Deku

> Good to hear you didn't have a fire.
> 
> That's a lot of food variety I just fed mine fish flakes which had added vitamins and minerals and tadpole tucker which also had added vitamins and minerals and they ate any algae that grew. Maybe you forgot to add steroids to the list  if they're like Arnold Schwarzenegger they must be big.
> 
> Lucky you smelt the smoke I was blow drying my hair about 2 months ago and it smelt like smoke but I only noticed it after the blow dryer had set on fire so I blew that out quick as a flash, scared the life out of me though.


Yeah it is a huge variety. They look like they're on steroids. They're almost the size of a dime. Well I think they ARE the size of a dime. Anywho my other toad has just "shedded" her skin. Gosh she looks glitterish and beautiful. I wonder why this toad has a "hump" like the bullfrog saddle".  Look at the back of an american bullfrog and you will get what I mean. Maybe it means age? 

The male has a yellow--bumble bee pattern when his color is the brightest. Gosh darn it! I wish I could have taken the picture right now! D: I couldn't  use the cam my mom has cause she was using it the whole day. Now I forgot to ask her and shes sleeping. If I wake her up--- hell will break loose. 

Well  the reddish one that just shedded has larger warts than the other ones. She has a beautiful pattern. Yes that was the one I was supposed to let go. I had said I did because I thought I was going to that day--- and well. I ended up not releasing them. So far they have been doing good though. Eating like pigs and such. I hope the male sheds his skin. His skin is olive green with yellow. Sorta looks like an african bullfrog persay. or a bumblebee with olive green instead of black. lol.  He's a stud. Sorta tries to hump the females a lot. I have to seperate him and her sometimes. It gets obnoxious. Since they're done mating.
________________________________
AS for hazards. That's the only place luck actually ends up kicking in. My luck is purely on self preservation and my own survival. Many times a fire should have started--- never did. Few times I "should" have been ran over(I say should because at those times it was supposed to happen in the sense that say the car was going too fast--- or the fire should had started-- etc... not like I wanted it obviously).  

----------------------------------------------------------
Toads are my favorite animals well along the top 5  which are all tied:
1)Rabbits
2)Turtles
3)Toads
4)Millipedes/beetles
5)Ants/termites/bees/wasps(I like things that work in perfect unison/harmony--- the way these insects work is uncomparable. There is NOTHING in the world that compares to the society of these. Human societies are okay--- but not as organized and perfectly kept as these).

They're not in order and are all tied if anything. 

American toads have a wide range of color/pattern templates.  I love it.

----------


## Deku

Bad news: My mom won't lend me her camera--- long story. 

Good news: I found some tadpoles in the tadpole colony that have a lighter coloration than the other ones. Does this mean anything? They're still brown. But tan brown and you can see some of its organs. It's not white coloration. But like grayish/brown/tan. If it makes any sense. 

The coloration is like this(think of the body--- not the leg colorations or tail. Just the coloration of the body. It doesn't have those spots though. They are active and feeding well. Does  this mean a color morph? I got 5 of those colors. The rest are jet black and some have the darkest black coloration(I seperated those too as well as the largest ones and smallest ones)

----------


## Whistly

> Bad news: My mom won't lend me her camera--- long story. 
> 
> Good news: I found some tadpoles in the tadpole colony that have a lighter coloration than the other ones. Does this mean anything? They're still brown. But tan brown and you can see some of its organs. It's not white coloration. But like grayish/brown/tan. If it makes any sense. 
> 
> The coloration is like this(think of the body--- not the leg colorations or tail. Just the coloration of the body. It doesn't have those spots though. They are active and feeding well. Does this mean a color morph? I got 5 of those colors. The rest are jet black and some have the darkest black coloration(I seperated those too as well as the largest ones and smallest ones)


Bummer about the camera.

The different colourations sound awesome which ones are you going to keep?

----------


## Deku

> Bummer about the camera.
> 
> The different colourations sound awesome which ones are you going to keep?


TO be quite honest. I'm thinking of keeping 20 of them when they turn into toadlets. BUTTTTT!!!!! and here is the big BUT ONLY till I see a big difference in color schemes. If they ones that are lighter color turn to be like half albino or something or fully albino. Ill sell some for lower prices but ill make sure to keep ATLEAST two of those. Then I'd keep for myself the nicest colored ones and perhaps sell or give away some of them to anyone who wants them(provided they pay for shipping/handling). The rest will go out into the wild--- unless anyone wants some american toadlets. :P 
-------------------------------------------
I'm wondering if itll be safe to use a product called "reptoguard" by tetrafauna. Supposed to prevent and aid in helping with stuff like salmonella and any other illness. It's made of: 
calcium sulfate hemihydrate, sulfathiazole, sulfadiazin sodium, sulfamethazine, ura.

----------------------------------
P.s. Tadpoles that are lighter colored look sorta like the one on the right.
http://photos.travelblog.org/Photos/...-Tadpole-1.jpg

almost like the one with this lighter color:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/r...inoTadpole.jpg

 The closest color that it gets to would be this:
http://c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I0...l-tadpoles.jpg

I'm wondering if their albino-ism develops while they grow?

----------


## Whistly

> TO be quite honest. I'm thinking of keeping 20 of them when they turn into toadlets. BUTTTTT!!!!! and here is the big BUT ONLY till I see a big difference in color schemes. If they ones that are lighter color turn to be like half albino or something or fully albino. Ill sell some for lower prices but ill make sure to keep ATLEAST two of those. Then I'd keep for myself the nicest colored ones and perhaps sell or give away some of them to anyone who wants them(provided they pay for shipping/handling). The rest will go out into the wild--- unless anyone wants some american toadlets. :P 
> -------------------------------------------
> I'm wondering if itll be safe to use a product called "reptoguard" by tetrafauna. Supposed to prevent and aid in helping with stuff like salmonella and any other illness. It's made of: 
> calcium sulfate hemihydrate, sulfathiazole, sulfadiazin sodium, sulfamethazine, ura.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> P.s. Tadpoles that are lighter colored look sorta like the one on the right.
> http://photos.travelblog.org/Photos/...-Tadpole-1.jpg
> 
> ...


It looks like they could be part albino. Set up a thread and see what others think. I don't know about reptoguard I'd set up a thread on that to.

----------


## Deku

> It looks like they could be part albino. Set up a thread and see what others think. I don't know about reptoguard I'd set up a thread on that to.


just did.

----------


## 5280

Albinism should show up immediately after spawning. I don't think any of your tadpoles are albino; Just a lighter coloring on the tadpole/toad. Could be wrong though.

----------


## Deku

> Albinism should show up immediately after spawning. I don't think any of your tadpoles are albino; Just a lighter coloring on the tadpole/toad. Could be wrong though.


well what would that mean? They all started black. Then some started turning that color. The rest are all black. I mean I can see the innards of tadpole when I'm looking it from the bottom, and sometimes sideways. They're incredibly healthy. No sign of illness. Only 12recorded tadpoles died in this stage. The rest are living and kicking.  A great deal didn't hatch. But more like 1.5/3rd of the population.

------
Question will they be a different color as adults due to light coloration?

----------


## Deku

Well oddly my tadpoles(a few of them) seem to h ave a white thing hanging off the sides. Wondering what that is? It's sorta long and stringy. Not too long(about the size of the tadpole possibly--- in length. not width. It's actually quite skinny)

----------


## Whistly

> Well oddly my tadpoles(a few of them) seem to h ave a white thing hanging off the sides. Wondering what that is? It's sorta long and stringy. Not too long(about the size of the tadpole possibly--- in length. not width. It's actually quite skinny)


Maybe a worm or parasite of some sort.

----------


## Deku

> Maybe a worm or parasite of some sort.


ahh. Well I guess ill wait and see.

----------


## Wormwood

Could be a trematodes worm larva, they attach and burrow into tadpoles causing funky limb development and even total limb loss. They are often found in snails it seems, so if you have them in the tank that might have done it, possibly even a clam. They can also be moved in through water transfer, algae, etc.  Wild tads not in tanks seem to be less affected by it from the articles I've read about it.


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1021185059.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trematoda

----------


## Deku

> Could be a trematodes worm larva, they attach and burrow into tadpoles causing funky limb development and even total limb loss. They are often found in snails it seems, so if you have them in the tank that might have done it, possibly even a clam. They can also be moved in through water transfer, algae, etc.  Wild tads not in tanks seem to be less affected by it from the articles I've read about it.
> 
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1021185059.htm
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trematoda


crud. That maybe it! I have a clam in there. D: And a snail to help clean the tank. :c Can I treat them for parasites? Like I would for fish? What meds will kill the parasites but not the tads? I do know that the wormy thingies are attached to the exterior of the tads and are going in the gill passage.

----------


## Deku

anyone?

----------


## Whistly

Maybe check the frog first aid. I'd seperate the wormed tadpoles and remove the clam and snails and change the water.

----------


## Deku

> Maybe check the frog first aid. I'd seperate the wormed tadpoles and remove the clam and snails and change the water.


ok thanks.

----------


## Whistly

How are the tads going? 
Did you sort out the parasitic worms?

----------


## Wormwood

I'm curious to since some have to be toadlets now, or did all of them end up catching some kind of wormy?  *poke*

----------


## Deku

> I'm curious to since some have to be toadlets now, or did all of them end up catching some kind of wormy?  *poke*


Only a few tadpoles had the worms. Some tadpoles just morphed completely into toadlets. Bout to pick up some fruitflies for them tommorrow... 

No pics= no cam.

----------

